

Ask HN: Who uses vmware over virtualbox for vagrant? - leakybucket


======
astockwell
I did for about 9 months; it may have been better/faster/more stable, but I
ultimately went back to VB: There are way more vb boxes readily available,
it's far easier to share boxes with colleagues, and using > 1 computer it
became too costly. I try not to leave boxes in vb running as long since that
seems to be where stability issues occur, but otherwise i don't really notice
a difference.

------
bketelsen
i have - it works fine, and is faster.

